
Google's Goma client is now open source - archgoon
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!searchin/chromium-dev/goma/chromium-dev/q7hSGr_JNzg/p44IkGhDDgA
======
archgoon
"Goma is a distributed compiler service for open-source project such as
Chromium and Android. It's some kind of replacement of distcc+ccache."

[https://chromium.googlesource.com/infra/goma/client/](https://chromium.googlesource.com/infra/goma/client/)

I know that Opera at least, had been using icecream
([https://github.com/icecc/icecream](https://github.com/icecc/icecream))
internally to do distributed builds, and occasionally the main repo would make
a modification to the build system that would break it. One time this actually
resulted in the discovery of a bug in the llvm project
([https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=778209](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=778209)).
Hopefully external teams that are building chromium will have this pain point
alleviated. :)

